# Amtra Dragon Stone Rock



## DaveWatkin (29 Jan 2021)

Doe's anyone know what the rock type actually is? I have seen it on ebay and amazon (Amazon product).

Amtra appears to be the manufacturer but I have no idea what the rock actually consists of. 

It looks a lot like the rock I have in my iwagumi tank which I picked up at my LFS but was unlabelled. Just wondering if it is safe to use as it's easier for me to get amazon deliveries than the big shipping rates everyone else charges for rock (north Scotland).


----------



## Stu Worrall (29 Jan 2021)

Linky no worky


----------



## mort (29 Jan 2021)

It looks like seiryu stone rather than what i'd call dragon stone. You look like you have it in your iwagumi, or at least a very similar rock. I'd just read the reviews before ordering as they seem a little mixed and I'm wondering whether they are mixing up their names.


----------



## DaveWatkin (29 Jan 2021)

Yeah, after further research I'm thinking millennium stone as it has the white (marble?) Veins in it


----------

